# The Haunt Brief Episode 1 Now Available! Chris Baker (Hauntcast) Interview



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

The first episode of our new haunt industry news show, “The Haunt Brief” is now available for viewing!

In this premiere episode, we sit down and talk with Chris Baker from the haunt industry podcast show, “Hauntcast”. We discuss the recent fan drive to resurrect the show and how fans of the show can get involved with bringing the show back. In the news rundown, we talk about the upcoming TransWorld show in St. Louis and the Insane Shane Party.

While this is our first show and we are still getting all the bugs out of the system, we welcome you to let us know what you think and what you would like to see on the show. We want to make this show the best that it can be and we can only do that with your support!

Be sure to subscribe to our YouTube channel at http://www.youtube.com/hauntersdigest! Next weeks episode will have an interview with Matt Valentine from Global Fear Enterprises and current contestant on SyFy’s “Face Off”. We will talk with Matt about how he got on the show, his experiences during the taping and what is in store for him in the future.

If you have news that you would like to submit to appear on the show, be sure to submit it today at http://www.hauntersdigest.com/contribute

Watch The Episode Now: http://www.hauntersdigest.com/2012/...stry-news-show-the-haunt-brief-now-available/


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for having me on the show Charles. Phenomenal job with the production.


----------

